# synergy ghost overflow



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am starting up another tank... downsizing to a custom 125 long (Thank you Miracles) from the 180gallon. 
I am watching the BRS videos and saw/ordered the ghost overflow. Very little profile in the tank and offers a "Bean animal" setup which promises very quiet operation. The packaging paperwork that came with the overflow says that the bulkheads were ABS and ended up being PVC. Even after calling them in person, they were still saying ABS- You would think that they would know this, but that was not the case.

Here is my question: Has anyone used (or know where I can find) the new coloured PVC piping (seen on BRS videos and MACNA previews). I am interested in RED ,Blue and Green PVC.
I intend on contacting JJ Downs and other sponsors, but their sites do not offer coloured (but still worth a call just the same).

Anyone use or know where to find these PVC pipes? 
Finally: Refresh my memory.... SCH40 or SCH80 ???

As always, thanks for any informative responses!!
Mike


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Big reef depot has red pipe.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Mike

Not exactly sure what type or size you looking for but try this link.

I see red, black and white.

http://www.bigreefdepot.com/Tank-Pl...htm?searching=Y&sort=9&cat=129&show=20&page=1

He is a member on this forum.

Good luck


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I will have to give him/her a call. Hopefully they have 90's and valves to go with the pipe.
Thanks for the help !
Looks like SCH 40 is the way to go.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Reefsupplies sells a version of the ghost overflow much cheaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*tank*

Hi, Can I ask you how is the quality of your tank? Sorry to hijack your thread. Thanks


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I have not received my tank- It will arrive at the end of the month. I have purchased from Miracles before and know that their product is good. I upgraded to "5/8" glass and have the back panel tempered. It is also eurobraced. I have MP40 for the tank and want to have as much integrity to prevent a blowout.
I had a 180 gallon bow front tank from Miracles and never had a problem with it, although I did resilicone it after 10 years of service.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*Ghost overflow*



badmedicine said:


> I have not received my tank- It will arrive at the end of the month. I have purchased from Miracles before and know that their product is good. I upgraded to "5/8" glass and have the back panel tempered. It is also eurobraced. I have MP40 for the tank and want to have as much integrity to prevent a blowout.
> I had a 180 gallon bow front tank from Miracles and never had a problem with it, although I did resilicone it after 10 years of service.


Thanks. Will they drill the tank for the ghost overflow? If you don't mind me asking, what did it cost for the overflow after all is said and done? You happy with the quality? Thanks


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I have not received my tank as yet but can tell you from past experience that they make a good tank. Yes they drill the holes, but ship out for tempering.


----------

